# Sisters of Battle Ecclesiarchy Battle Conclave



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally finished my Crusaders and Death Cult Assassins.

The Death Cult Assassins are Battle Nuns from Reaper Miniatures









The Crusaders are converted GW Mortheim Sisters of Sigmar









When I had presented my 'Maria Jacobus' last year, someone requested a picture of her with some of the rest of my army. Well here it is. (or at least my best try)
View attachment 959933688


And for all those of us unable to comprehend the whole business of applying highlights (like myself), a quick reminder of what a wash can do to a plain colored models!
Painted, Washed, Varnished. (Although I have to admit, I'm not entirely sure if I do it the way its meant to be done.)
View attachment 959933689


Sorry for my poor descriptions, but right now I'm caught somewhere between 'too tired to talk' and 'way too excited about finally having finished these models to go to bed'. Hope you like it and good night!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

These are very nice indeed. I especially like the standard bearer at mid-range left. (Is it possible to get a panoramic shot of your whole army?)

I must say that I didn't know Reaper Miniatures had such models that could be used as proxies for SoB.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Very Nice. +rep


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They look great mate, nice work.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I certainly remember Maria Jacobus from last year, and she's still sweet.

Stood next to the rest of your nuns, its a cracking sight.

Shame you had to pick an exorcist (from what I can see its a great model and paint job) - I really hate those things on the table!:biggrin:


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks allot!

@DecrepitDragon
You hate the Exorcist because of its general looks or its potential fire-power?

@Dicrel Seijin
The 'Sister of Battle Blessed Banner' I presented here some time ago under that name, probably way back on page six or seven of this section by now.
As for the panoramic shot.
Well there won't be one of my 'whole' army any time soon, simply because a considerable part of it is still not painted. But maybe this might be somewhat in the direction you wanted (I chose the other picture because this one seemed too crowded)
View attachment 959933695


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

Very Nice. I've always loved the look of the GW SoBs, but the reapers will mix well.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Grogbart said:


> @Dicrel Seijin
> The 'Sister of Battle Blessed Banner' I presented here some time ago under that name, probably way back on page six or seven of this section by now.
> As for the panoramic shot.
> Well there won't be one of my 'whole' army any time soon, simply because a considerable part of it is still not painted. But maybe this might be somewhat in the direction you wanted (I chose the other picture because this one seemed too crowded)


I'll go for look for the banner thread. And yes, this is what I was looking for.


----------

